# Thai dbol



## steroid (Nov 30, 2003)

Thai dbol 5mg
British dragon


----------



## LANCEA9847 (Dec 1, 2003)

YEAH! THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!

GIMME ALL THOSE PINK STOP SIGNS


----------



## steroid (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

looks good there


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-LANCEA9847+Nov 30 2003, 11:20 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LANCEA9847 @ Nov 30 2003, 11:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> YEAH! THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!

GIMME ALL THOSE PINK STOP SIGNS [/b][/quote]
 Why do people call them stop signs when they are pentagons (5 sided).


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

i like it


----------



## imdaman1 (May 1, 2004)

*Disappearing pics*

Why do all the pics seem to disappear?


----------



## tee (May 1, 2004)

I think the pics that were posted back before anasci had a server change got deleted. If Im wrong anasci, let me know.


----------



## armani1072 (May 1, 2004)

yep thats what happened


----------



## AnaSCI (May 1, 2004)

alot of old posts pictures got lost in the board transfer i do apologize for this, the good thing is that any new pictures posted do show up  

oh yea if your a guest and your reading this...  go REGISTER, its free!


----------



## AnaSCI (May 1, 2004)

heres some thai dbols...


----------



## mr_anabolics (Oct 19, 2004)

*british dispensary not british dragon*

this not british dragon anabol ,it's pink anabol from british dispensarry ltd.new batch has dragon logo design on the tablet.see the pic.

regards.


----------



## mick-g (Dec 5, 2004)

Here you go, lol. British Dragon dbol


----------



## Mr Tapia (Feb 20, 2005)

damn , do you guys know if theres any d-bol with a snake market on the tab ?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr Tapia said:
			
		

> damn , do you guys know if theres any d-bol with a snake market on the tab ?


I think it's actually a dragon, it just looks like a snake. Good stuff.


----------



## heavy (Feb 20, 2005)

Thai dbols are for little girls...naposims are where its at.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 20, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Thai dbols are for little girls...naposims are where its at.




homebrew is where its at!!


----------



## Mr Tapia (Feb 22, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I think it's actually a dragon, it just looks like a snake. Good stuff.




OK great ! 
I buy them from a very conected guy in thailand , im a doctor here in my country so i have a reputation to be worried about i just cant have any fake stuff .
Im from south america and here d-bols are the worst product to get it , because of a lot of fakes .
Btw im learning english so please be easy bro´s .

I can take a picture of those beautyes for more information !


----------



## TrainerDave (Jul 23, 2005)

Thai d-bol are by far the best, you can tell if you got Thai, if they are really hard, and just dont dissolve, when you put them in your mouth. I got great gains useing only 15mgs/ day.


----------

